
Solving: Wordscapes with Python - newcf
https://github.com/chrisfauerbach/solve_wordscapes
======
newcf
My wife got my hook on the game wordscapes on our iPhones.

I will continue to play without this program, but, I figured it would be
really easy to 'beat' the game with a quick python program.

The key is two python libraries: PyEnchant (relies on the Enchant C library)
and 'itertools' from the Python standard library.

[https://pyenchant.github.io/pyenchant/install.html](https://pyenchant.github.io/pyenchant/install.html)

